
The Plan 9/“right” way to do Facebook - rcarmo
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.plan9.general/77570
======
SixSigma

        % import fbook.com
        % echo 'hello Uriel,
        Why are you still dead?
        There''s some repost from 9fans on where some guy thinks he knows the plan9 way.
        He doesn't even use "import" in his suggestion.
        Fail.
        I''m glad you''re not around to see it. You would really give him a taste of Uriel
        I miss you' > /n/fbook/uriel/inbox
        %

